
How A.I. and chatbots will change startups - endswapper
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/03/how-a-i-and-chatbots-will-change-startups/
======
mentifex
Some of us are still holding out for True AI serving as the brain behind a
chatbot, the MindGrid, the knowledge base (KB).

